# s0kill



## vinc5nt (4. Oktober 2001)

Hi ! 
ich hab mal ne Frage würdet ihr mir die Benutzung von s0kill bei einer total vermüllten festplatte raten, auf der nicht einmal mehr scandisk geschweige denn "format c:" geht ?

ich wüsste keine alternative als alles einschliesslich der 0 spur wegzuhauen. Oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit ,oder würdet ihr mir eein anderes Proggi empfehlen ?

oder irgendeinen Trick ?

Need help


----------



## Moartel (4. Oktober 2001)

Was hast du mit der Platte gemacht dass nicht mal mehr format c: geht?

Und IMHO ist in Spur 0 der MBR, und der enthält nur die Informationen zum starten deines PCs, also hat der nix damit zu tun dass deine Platte sich nimmer formatieren lässt.

Eine etwas detailiertere Fehlerbeschreibung wäre nett, du könntest z.B. sagen mit was für ner Meldung Scandisk streikt, oder was für nen Fehler format meldet.
Hast du schon mal versucht die Partition zu löschen und neu anzulegen? Dann mal ein intensiver Scandisk unter DOS. Evtl. hast du stärkere physische Fehler auf der Platte, und da hilft kein s0kill mehr.


----------



## vinc5nt (4. Oktober 2001)

er macht nichtmal mehr scandisk ...  beim dritten punkt bei DOS Scandisk bleibt er einfach bei 99% stehen ! 
bei fdisk konnte ich alle partitionen löschen ,aber keine neuen erstellen -> hört ebenfalls bei der überprüfung der LW integrität auf 

Ich dachte das s0kill alles wegputzt 0 spur + alle daten ?

Mfg und nochmal danke !


----------



## Dunsti (4. Oktober 2001)

alle Platten gehen früher oder später kaputt. Fraglich ist nur, welcher Sektor als erstes betroffen ist.

In Deinem Fall sehe ich das so, daß auf deiner Platte ein Bereich zerstört ist, der für die Grundfunktionen verantwortlich ist. Da hilft auch kein S0kill mehr.....

ist wohl ne neue Platte fällig.

ne Frage am Rande: wie alt ist die Platte denn ?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## vinc5nt (4. Oktober 2001)

Die ist eigetnlich noch recht jung 1 oder 2 Jahr  

aber sie wurde nicht unbedingt gut gepflegt ( in der Zeit 1 oder 2 mal scandisk und defrag ) , daher denke ich das sie eigetnlich nur ziemlich "durcheinander" ist ,und nicht kaputt .... hoffentlich 

Mfg und Dank gebührt euch


----------



## Dunsti (4. Oktober 2001)

wenn die Platte noch so jung ist, dann haste doch bestimmt noch Garantie, die Du in Anspruch nehmen kannst, oder ?

viel öfter mach ich auch keinen Scandisk oder Defrag. Daran darf sowas net liegen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Psyclic (4. Oktober 2001)

mach die platte komplett platt und schreib nen neuen bootsector .. dann dürftes gehn


----------



## Moartel (4. Oktober 2001)

Ne Psyclic, die Platte ist physisch futsch. Da hilft nix mehr. 

Wenn dein Auto nen kaputten Motor hat hilft ja auch keine neue Lackierung mehr. (Ist ein dummer Vergleich aber er zeigt hoffentlich wie unsinnig Softwaremaßnahmen bei Hardwaregefekten sind.)


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Oktober 2001)

wie entsteht son scheiss ? 
das kann doch nich angehen dass auf einmal nischts mehr funzt 

kann man da denn gart nix mehr machen ? 
ich hab sie jetzt mal in nen anderen PC eingebaut ,wo schon ne disk drin ist + win und dann versucht sie über windows zu formatieren hat er auch gemacht bis zum ende und dann hat der PC sich verabschiedet  

bruach hilfe *buuh*


----------



## Dunsti (5. Oktober 2001)

wie sowas passiert ? ganz einfach:

In einer Festplatte werden die Daten auf magnetischen Platten gespeichert. Um diese Platten zu beschreiben "schwebt" ein Schreib-Lese-Kopf ziemlich dicht über diesen Platten, die sich ziemlich schnell drehen. (so ca. 7200 U/Min)

Normalerweise ist der Bereich, in dem sich diese Platten befinden, luftdicht verschlossen, sodaß dort kein Staub oder ähnliches hinein kann. Das ist auch wichtig, denn wenn sich ein Staubkorn zwischen den Platten und dem Schreib-Lese-Kopf "verfängt" schleift sich langsam aber sicher eine "Rille" in die Platte und zerstört diese.

Die Platte ist dann aber nicht sofort defekt, sondern nach und nach werden von dem Schaden immer mehr Sektoren betroffen, die dann aber unwiederbringlich beschädigt sind.

Scandisk kann normalerweise solche Sektoren erkennen, und markiert diese dann als "beschädigt", sodaß auf diese Sektoren nicht mehr geschrieben wird. Die Platte verliert dann im laufe der Zeit immer mehr von ihrer Kapazität. Ist aber ein Systembereich (z.B. MBR) davon betroffen ist die Platte komplett unbrauchbar.

Wie nun dieses "Teilchen" in Deine Festplatte gekommen ist kann man nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Es könnte z.B. durch einen Produktionsfehler, oder auch durch unsachgemäße Behandlung (z.B. Stöße) verursacht worden sein.

Früher oder später ist das das Los jeder Festplatte. Man kann höchstens die Lebensdauer einer Festplatte durch entsprechende Handhabung erhöhen.

Hoffe das bringt etwas Licht ins Dunkel. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Oktober 2001)

DANKE ! wusste ich gar nicht das der sensor (lese schreib einheit) da längs schwebt .

Nochmal ne frqage kann man eigetnlich durch starke elektro magnetische Spannungen die Festplatte durch einander bringen ?

und könnte man die festplatte den vielleicht mechanisch reparieren ?

Nochmals danke Mfg Vincent


----------



## Dunsti (5. Oktober 2001)

da die Festplatte, also die Magnetscheiben, in einem Metallgehäuse gekapselt sind können da magnetische Felder von außen eigentlich nix ausrichten.
Wenn Du aber eine höhere Spannung als angegeben (5 bzw. 12 V) an die Anschlüsse angelegt hast, dann ist sehr wahrscheinlich die Festplattenelektronik, und nicht die Mechanik defekt.

Reparieren kann man rein theoretsisch jeden defekt. Fraglich ist nur, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, denn meistens kommen solche Reparaturen teurer als gleich eine neue Platte zu kaufen.

Ich würde da trotzdem nochma probieren, ob Du nicht über die Garantie an Ersatz rankommst. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## vinc5nt (6. Oktober 2001)

hab geguckt die Garantie ist abgelaufen  da sie wahrscheintlich sowieso im A**** ist kann ich da doch mal versuchen was heile zubasteln  

.... nur wie geht das ? wo meinst du würde der Defekt liegen ,wenn man mal von keinem Horror scenario ausgehen würde ?->Magnetscheibe zerkratzt oder so 

Nochmal vielen dank für deine Hilfe !!!!


----------



## Dunsti (6. Oktober 2001)

da würd ich mal als erstes davon ausgehen, daß die Magnetscheibe nen Defekt hat. Ist eben der häufigste Fehler bei Festplatten.

Aber was willst Du da reparieren?

um das mal theoretisch durchzuspielen: Du müsstest die Festplatte öffnen, die Scheiben (sind meist mehrere) ausbauen und neue einbauen... dazu müsstest Du erstmal neue Platten haben, usw. usw.

oder einfach gesagt: vergiss es  das ist das was ich meinte, das lohnt net.

kauf Dir am besten gleich ne neue.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## vinc5nt (6. Oktober 2001)

ja das stimmt wohl  ,aber aufmachen werde ich sie trotzdem *hehe* wollte son teil schon immer mal von drin sehen  

THx


----------



## Rene (6. Oktober 2001)

Nach 1-2 Jahren keine Garantie mehr? Normalerweise haben HDs 5 Jahre Garantie. Extrabreit würd ich sagen!

René


----------



## vinc5nt (7. Oktober 2001)

Nee , ich dachte Seagate gibt maximal 2 Jahre die anderen weiß ich nicht WM glaub ich auch ,aber ka .
Doch vom Gesetz her hast du ...so weit ich weiß ... anspruch auf nur ein halbes Jahr . 
wenn das falsch ist korrigiert mich bitte ,ich bin mir wirklich unsicher ,.... ich würde mich natürlich in meiner jetztigen Situation freuen wenn das was ich sagte falsch ist


----------



## Moartel (7. Oktober 2001)

Ein gesetzlicher Garantieanspruch besteht meines Wissens nicht. Der Hersteller sich auch weigern eine Garantiezeit einzuräumen. Du hast nur einen Anspruch auf Austausch wenn du bereits defekte Ware zugesendet bekommst und das unmittelbar nach Empfang feststellst. Unmittelbar ist ein wenig schlecht ausgedrückt, aber wenn du das erst 2-3 Tage nach Emfpang feststellst muss dir der Hersteller keinen Ersatz mehr bereistellen. Es gibt natürlich auch so Sachen wie "versteckte Mängel" und "arglistig verschwiegene Mängel". Nur werden diese bei Hardware kaum auftreten. Interessant wäre der Fall wenn bei einer Herstellungsserie in großem Maßstab Ausfälle auftreten die evtl. nach 1,5 Jahre bei einer Garantiezeit von einem Jahr auftreten. z.B. aufgrund minderwertiger Bauteile. Aber auch in diesem Fall ist der Hersteller zu nichts verpflichtet.

Also: Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung und ich habe auch schon Garantiezeiten von einem Monat gesehen.
Garantie kann man in der Regel auch nur als Erstkäufer und gegen Vorlage der Originalrechnung verlangen.


----------

